# MB p8h67 ACPI error



## hopto (May 17, 2013)

I have a problem. When booting the operating system the following message is presented:

```
May 17 01:08:35 bit-box kernel: acpi0: <ALASKA AMI> on motherboard
May 17 01:08:35 bit-box kernel: ACPI Error: [RAMB] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20110527/psargs-392)
May 17 01:08:35 bit-box kernel: ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, Could not execute arguments for [RAMW] (Region) (20110527/nsinit-380)
```

OS FreeBSD 9.1 amd64 installed on ZFS, Internet connected through mpd5 PPTP client, and for the distribution system connected to the Internet WiFi adapter Edimax EW-7718Un which uses the driver run(4). Zaklyuchaetsya _[ What? -- Mod. ]_ Problem is that the system locks up tightly in the next 24 hours.


----------



## hopto (May 17, 2013)

Very scary:


```
ASL Input: acpidump.txt - 8626 lines, 292192 bytes, 3199 keywords
Compilation complete. 17 Errors, 2 Warnings, 8 Remarks, 105 Optimizations
```


----------

